# Switching to better food, but which?



## Nawit (Oct 11, 2013)

Ace is a growing pup and is currently eating Iams Proactive choice for large breed puppies. He seems to like it and has no digestive problems with it. 

I have recently come across a little more money with my new job and am able to get better quality food and maintain giving it to him. After much research, I have narrowed is down to Fromm, Eukanuba, Blue Buffalo, and Blue Wilderness. I know there are many differing opinions when it comes to different kibbles but I was wondering if anyone has had any personal experience with any of these brands and could tell me what they think of them? I really want to avoid digestive problems with this switch if possible. I know sometimes the system just needs to get used to it and has a couple bad stools but I don't want to move to a brand that will give Ace problems. 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I am certainly no expert on dog food, but my food of choice is Taste of the Wild.

I do small scale rescue, so at any given time I can have dogs with a variety of problems, anything from hot spots / skin issues to digestive problems. 

This is a high protein food that seems to address all of those issues! I've had really great results with it. Of course, at this point in time, we go through a 50 lb bag of it in 2 weeks, but it's not so bad if you are only feeding a dog or two!

Of course, it's always best to slowly introduce a new food by mixing a bit in with what they have been eating and eventually switching over to the new food completely!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Of the 4 you mentioned I'd try Fromm to see if Ace likes it. I know they have several varieties to choose from so you can also rotate. I think it's the best of the 4 you mentioned.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't think there is any way to anticipate problems with a new food unless you know specific intolerances your dog has. So in that sense I don't think it matters which one you choose. However, of the 4 you listed, I'd go with Fromm first. JMO.


----------



## Nawit (Oct 11, 2013)

CharlieBear80 said:


> I don't think there is any way to anticipate problems with a new food unless you know specific intolerances your dog has. So in that sense I don't think it matters which one you choose. However, of the 4 you listed, I'd go with Fromm first. JMO.


What makes Fromm stand out from the rest? I'm sure they are all great foods but I just want to educate myself as to why Fromm is the food many people decide to use rather than others.


----------



## Nawit (Oct 11, 2013)

So I have narrowed it down to Taste of the Wild or Fromm. Any input on either of these foods would be greatly appreciated. Thank you all so much


----------



## JessF (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry, I'm no help...but I can't believe how much trying to find the "best" food for my Rylie is stressing me out! Good luck in whatever you decide!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I feed Fromm to my puppy. I like it because it's family owned never had a recall. Taste if wild is part of Diamond pet foods involved in quite a few recalls. I can't trust it. I tried Fromm on my other dogs a few didn't do so well. Runny poops. All dogs different but out of those 2 definately Fromm. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Personally I'd leave well enough Alone. . He's doing well on it and likes it. May not be this way next time.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with Wagners Mom. If he's doing well, then that's great! You'll eventually be switching to an adult food soon enough. 

If you have to switch now look at Earthborn Holistic Coastal Catch. Order from chewy.com.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

That is what the rest of my dogs are on Earthborn coastal catch. I rotate with the Great Plains feast. They do great on it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm a vote for Fromm or Earthborn. I don't feed anything from Diamond, which includes Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I feed Fromms and my dogs have done really well on it. They have never had a recall and their product is good. Both dogs have different needs and I was able to find a kibble for each in their lines.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

oakleysmommy said:


> That is what the rest of my dogs are on Earthborn coastal catch. I rotate with the Great Plains feast. They do great on i
> 
> Awesome! The Coastal Catch also has calcium amounts appropriate for large breed pups.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Cowtown said:


> oakleysmommy said:
> 
> 
> > That is what the rest of my dogs are on Earthborn coastal catch. I rotate with the Great Plains feast. They do great on i
> ...


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I switched to Fromme and have been very happy with it. No recalls of yet, Lola loves it and It has many choices and flavors. She is digesting it well also.


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm not an expert, either... But I have done a ton of research. Taste of The Wild is my choice, too  it's nice because it comes in several favors so you can switch it up from time to time.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Nawit said:


> Ace is a growing pup and is currently eating Iams Proactive choice for large breed puppies. *He seems to like it and has no digestive problems with it. *


I would stay with what has been working. Both my boys have been on Iams and have never had digestive problems. More expensive doesn't mean better for the dog.


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

Can someone point me in the direction of good reading material on the appropriate amounts calcium, protein and Kcal for the different stages for our Golden?

Thanks!!


----------

